# What's your favorite tier 6 villager?



## iuuv

Tier six according to this list:

www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?411154-Villager-Popularity-List-UPDATED-5-24


----------



## HHoney

Here are some of my all time favorites:

Angus
Boomer
Buck
PAULA
Tutu

And the Tier 6 shocker:
CELIA

Celia? Tier 6?! Really?!


----------



## Mu~

Alfonso and Cyrano.


----------



## Sweetley

They are many tier 6 villagers which I really like, but here are my top 5 (not in a specific order):

1. Bitty
2. Hippeux
3. Claude
4. Big Top
5. Bree


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

Alfonso, but I also like Big Top, Cyrano, Sprocket and Tutu (I just looked at the comments above to find out who's in tier 6, I'm not even going to be bothered to click on that most likely cesspool of a link). I just think the tier system is very flawed. First off, opinions are subjective; they aren't facts. Second, we shouldn't be forcing people to like and hate specific characters just because of one 
(stupid) person's opinion. Third, Animal Crossing IS NOT a competitive game. It's not as if it's extremely fast paced like Super Smash Bros. Melee or Quake III Arena (where the tier system works because the tiers are based on the characters' stats and not their looks or personality).


----------



## allainah

1. Kitty 
2. Peaches 

can't believe they're all the way down there :c i love them


----------



## HHoney

allainah said:


> 1. Kitty
> 2. Peaches
> 
> can't believe they're all the way down there :c i love them



Kitty is Tier 6?! She's one of my favorites?! Wow. So under appreciated <3 <3


----------



## Yuckaiju

Hmmm I like Benedict, Jambette, Paolo, Renee and Sprocket pretty well.


----------



## Kitsey

Has there always been a tier 6? I thought there were only five o_o 

Anyway, I like Astrid, Bella, Bree, Celia, and Ed. Bree is so cute and Celia is lovely - I'm surprised they are at the bottom. Well, not so much for Bree because mice tend to be really unpopular. Astrid and Ed are really weird and I understand why they're tier 6. I've had them in my town before so I guess they grew on me, otherwise I wouldn't have given them a chance. To me, Bella's ugly-cute and was actually a dreamie at one point.


----------



## hana-mii

Out of all the villagers in that list, I've only encountered Flo and Jambette. Both were really sweet and caring so I'll say that these two are my favorites of the Tier 6 list. ^^


----------



## BrinaLouWho

Anicotti for sure!


----------



## Daysie

Rasher and Sprocket.


----------



## Mink777

NinelivesBobcat said:


> Alfonso, but I also like Big Top, Cyrano, Sprocket and Tutu (I just looked at the comments above to find out who's in tier 6, I'm not even going to be bothered to click on that most likely cesspool of a link). I just think the tier system is very flawed. First off, opinions are subjective; they aren't facts. Second, we shouldn't be forcing people to like and hate specific characters just because of one
> (stupid) person's opinion. Third, Animal Crossing IS NOT a competitive game. It's not as if it's extremely fast paced like Super Smash Bros. Melee or Quake III Arena (where the tier system works because the tiers are based on the characters' stats and not their looks or personality).



The tier list is made for cyclers to help price their villagers. They get the information from data based off of the VTP, and absolutely no opinions on how the villager looks or what its personality is are involved in the making of the list, whatsoever. I don't know how many times that has been said. People just don't listen, and it's extremely frustrating. And calling the people who spend hours making this list stupid is beyond disrespectful. So technically speaking, the stupid one is you.

As for the people who chose villagers based off of the list, I don't understand why you do it because it has been stated numerous times to not use the list to pick your villagers.

As for the question of the thread, my favorite Tier 6 villager would be Benjamin.


----------



## animegan

can't believe Benedict, Dizzy, Lucy, Spork, Stinky, and Winnie are tier 6  easily some of my favorites ever


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

Alien. said:


> The tier list is made for cyclers to help price their villagers. They get the information from data based off of the VTP, and absolutely no opinions on how the villager looks or what its personality is are involved in the making of the list, whatsoever. I don't know how many times that has been said. People just don't listen, and it's extremely frustrating. And calling the people who spend hours making this list stupid is beyond disrespectful. So technically speaking, the stupid one is you.



Oh. Still, no need to be an a-hole. I mean, sure, I'm the most stupidest person in Stupid Saturn the Second but Christ, I'm already fed up of this community (pretty much the same with every other community). But I have actually seen people use tier lists JUST to make their opinion on a villager and it's VERY bothering. I remember seeing an image of a tier list that had the lower tiers listed as "crap villagers" (or something along the lines of that). If anything, THEY are the people who don't know how the tier list is properly used. It's not my fault that I don't care about other people's extremely biased opinions. I am who I am; a lousy, stupid git. Now I shall ring the bell in Notre Damme and fly to Mars. Thank ye, and goodbye.



animegan said:


> can't believe Benedict, Dizzy, Lucy, Spork, Stinky, and Winnie are tier 6  easily some of my favorites ever



I used to have Winnie in my first GCN town. She was a pretty cool villager. Also, Lucy recently moved out of my second GCN town sadly.


----------



## HHoney

NinelivesBobcat said:


> Oh. Still, no need to be an a-hole. I mean, sure, I'm the most stupidest person in Stupid Saturn the Second but Christ, I'm already fed up of this community (pretty much the same with every other community). But I have actually seen people use tier lists JUST to make their opinion on a villager and it's VERY bothering. I remember seeing an image of a tier list that had the lower tiers listed as "crap villagers" (or something along the lines of that). If anything, THEY are the people who don't know how the tier list is properly used. It's not my fault that I don't care about other people's extremely biased opinions. I am who I am; a lousy, stupid git. Now I shall ring the bell in Notre Damme and fly to Mars. Thank ye, and goodbye.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have Winnie in my first GCN town. She was a pretty cool villager. Also, Lucy recently moved out of my second GCN town sadly.



The reference I believe you are referring to is:

  BOTTOM OF THE BARREL  

I adore so many "Tier 6" villagers I consider many of them my dreamies I've been lucky to meet


----------



## BambieTheMayor

I don't think Derwin is on tier six, but if he is, then him.

Grizzly and Axel are my favorites.


----------



## Isalami

Kitty and Gabi! I have an attachment to them because they were some of my first villagers in my first acnl town ;w; I can't believe they're both down there though! I would expect them to be higher! Oh well, that's what this thread is for. Appreciating underrated villagers! <3


----------



## Rabirin

Without looking at the tier list, I assume Katt is still tier 6 so i'm gonna say Katt. I still think she's a great villager tbh, and it really doesn't matter to me that she's such a low tier if i'm honest. It doesn't really change my liking of her. I think her design has a lot of personality, and it's not too basic either which is what I like about her. I think the fact her eyes are yellow do her a lot of justice tbh. Kinda makes her look like a cool werewolf kitty who shreds guitar. Another one of my favourites is Bree. I think she's really pretty for a mouse villager! but I guess she's just overshadowed by the more popular villagers.


----------



## Bunny D.va

Wart Jr.!  He is a Mario 2 reference and I'm surprised more people don't like him! D: I guess he's not cute and pink is why but that is a crime!


----------



## Marmoset

Any of the listed primates like the monkeys and gorillas haha. The gorillas seem to get quite a bit of hate, but they're quite precious.


----------



## kuri_kame

Merry is so cute I don't know how she's ranked so low  Same with olive


----------



## HHoney

This thread is proof there are under appreciated adorable villagers ready for a good home

Just like my kitten from many years ago I got from the Humane Society - turns out she was a Maine Coon mix 

So many adorable delightful villagers in Tier 6!


----------



## Mink777

NinelivesBobcat said:


> Oh. Still, no need to be an a-hole. I mean, sure, I'm the most stupidest person in Stupid Saturn the Second but Christ, I'm already fed up of this community (pretty much the same with every other community). But I have actually seen people use tier lists JUST to make their opinion on a villager and it's VERY bothering. I remember seeing an image of a tier list that had the lower tiers listed as "crap villagers" (or something along the lines of that). If anything, THEY are the people who don't know how the tier list is properly used. It's not my fault that I don't care about other people's extremely biased opinions. I am who I am; a lousy, stupid git. Now I shall ring the bell in Notre Damme and fly to Mars. Thank ye, and goodbye.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have Winnie in my first GCN town. She was a pretty cool villager. Also, Lucy recently moved out of my second GCN town sadly.



I've seen the dumb named lists before, and I agree that those ones are stupid and have no business existing. The ones made on here are just for pricing uses, but unfortunately, some people like to use the, for choosing their villagers, and I loathe them.


----------



## hestu

My favorites from tier 6 who are also in my town/dreamies of mine would be Celia and Pate, they're absolutely adorable and I love them to bits!! I also have a soft spot for Buck, who was in my Wild World town and was my favorite villager for a long time.


----------



## ponyotheorange

egbert! he's so precious. he was my favorite when i played wild world.


----------



## bioshock

I love Anchovy's design so much, those brows are too good for me. I also can't believe Celia is on the list? I've always wanted her in my town and I love Eagle villagers in general. Since Tybalt came back from the original Animal Crossing I want him so bad to come to my town, I have to find his RV card.


----------



## GreatUsername

Ozzie! One of my favorite villagers, glad I found him in the campsite a while ago


----------



## bonucci

i honestly have a lot of favorites from the lower tiers! 

mine would probably be:
*antonio*
bella
benjamin
broccolo
bree
canberra
*chow*
*diva*
flip
*jitters*
*margie*
*monty*
*paula* 
_phil_
*stinky*
t-bone
wart jr.

the bolded ones are my old villagers from both my towns while the italicized ones are my current villagers! i haven't come across a villager i hate with a passion (i probably only kick them out because of their house positioning. 

i love this thread because it makes me sad that they sell tier 1 villagers for nearly 100 tbt, while they giveaway tier 6 villagers. they're just as great and deserve the same amount of love. <3 ^^


----------



## John Wick

The tiers are bogus.
The opinion of the person(s) who made it.

They are ALL equal.


----------



## xara

my favourite has to be celia, she's freakin adorable


----------



## milkyi

Kitty or Merry, they're both so darn cute


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Lionel and Peaches!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Claude, Definitely Rod, Astrid, Bangle,


----------



## Verecund

I'd say Gabi would be my favourite Tier 6 villager! She's so cute and one of my all time favourites!


----------



## Nirvana

I like Rasher.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

All the Monkeys in my signature except Nana and Shari, which they are Tier 5.


----------



## SilkSpectre

My girl Naomi fashionable, retro snooty<3


----------



## Takeru

Prince, Broccolo, Naomi and Sprocket are my personal favorites.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

Pansear-and-Nana said:


> All the Monkeys in my signature except Nana and Shari, which they are Tier 4 and 5.



I don't like the Jock and Snooty monkey, they look bad and nobody wants them. But if I were to make another town, I'll just have to force myself to get the Jock monkey because it'll be food-themed.
Simon is okay I guess.


----------



## IronClocks

Was kind of shocked to see Celia on this list tbh. She's that eagle that tends to always show up when I start a new town. She's a sweetheart. Samson is nostalgic from wild world for me. Honorable mentions: Antonio, Bree, Camofrog, Murphy, Victoria. I never understood the hatred for mice in this fandom tbh


----------



## mits

Al, bc he looks as shook as I do. Kicked him out my town tho...oopsie


----------



## lumenue

I love Renee, I'm so shocked that she's at the bottom!


----------



## cloudmask

*penelope!!!* she was one of my dreamies and i was so happy when i managed to adopt her a couple of years ago!
 she's a mouse with A PINK BOW FOR EARS!! (i know that the bow is over her ears but shh!) i love her! what's she doing there!


----------



## Biyaya

Olaf. I love that anteater. Him, and Jitters. They're both fantastic and two of my top favourite villagers.


----------



## -Lumi-

Henry, Frobert, Egbert, and Peggy! I was surprised to see Henry and Frobert so far down, honestly. They both currently live in my main town. I just love the little frogs  I think they're so cute! Egbert and Peggy were both starter villagers of mine in my first town, so they have a special place in my heart. <3 Even if Egbert was the first villager to ever leave without warning, thereby breaking my heart.


----------



## Brijade07

peaches and victoria! but i love horse villagers
baabara is sweet too


----------



## Zeddy1267

Puck!


----------



## Weiland

Astrid, Angus, Flo (why is she tier six?!),  Kitt, Mathilda. 
I don't see why some of these villagers are tier six ...


----------



## walnut

Jambette, Peggy, and Gonzo! I love all of them so much, ahh. I can understand Jambette and Gonzo being so low, but I'm honestly so surprised that Peggy is so low...! She was one of my starters in my current town, and i still have her. I think she looks so cute ;u; It's like she has a lil bowl hair cut. She can make it work tho. Unlike my brothers in the 90s.


----------



## Alsafie

Kitty and Keaton are amazing!  so under appreciated! Also Pippy was my best friend in Wild World, she was so lovely! I haven't come across her in New Leaf yet sadly.


----------



## dizzy bone

Yeah I don't get the tiers at all because there are so many villagers who have appealing designs/houses that are in "tier 6". My favourite of all time, Dizzy, is in there ;_; I actually like a lot of them: Bangle, Buck, Cally, Goode, Hans, Limberg, Lucha, Mac, Maelle, Spike, and Stinky, just to name a few.


----------



## danceonglitter

Cally, Agnes, Deena, Kitty (I loveee Kitty), Merry (I also adore Merry), Phil and Tammi! <3 
Quite surprised by a lot of the tier 6 villagers being there though, some used to be pretty popular I thought!


----------



## fell_and_forgot

Pippy! I never shut up about her haha, but she's so perfect and beautiful and sweeeet


----------



## Cheremtasy

Definitely Keaton! He's one of my favourite villagers. Unfortunately I've decided to make him move out (which actually hurt me, I got so emotionally attached to him), but his house isn't exactly in a good spot the way I have my town laid out, and I just have other dreamies who top him unfortunately. :')


----------



## 50m4ra

Pretty sure all my favs are tier 6  so.. Soleil Lyman Candi Renee Bruce(?) Dizzy and Henry I'm really shocked by Candi being tier 6
I had her in my acpg town and on my one and only wa pack I got her! Now she's in a neat spot in my town! ( Only 3 resets too! )


----------



## Rhodes

Doc, Lucy and Paula. They are awesome.


----------



## Blueskyy

Of the tier 6 in my village I really like Bill, Lucy, and Ursala...assuming they're all tier 6.


----------



## PrincessMonty

Wart Jr. He's a weird looking frog, but he grew on me...kind of like a wart


----------



## Vonny

Queenie, Limberg and Curly were some of my favorites were in my City Folk town  

Prince Dorothy'd me in New Leaf town and became one of my favorites


----------



## smallpeach

Hugh was one of my starters, and I fell in love with him. I love the lazy personality so much and it fit him to a T. I was so upset when he left my town


----------



## therian

Timbra    she is so underrated


----------



## keishisplayhouse

Olaf my precious Olaf ;A;  Sprocket's all the way down there too??


----------



## Turnip Fairy

Rasher ;_; I love Drift and Hugh too.. I like a lot of the tier 6 babies.


----------



## Adonis-Sun

AGNES, Axel, BANGLE, Eunice, Kitt, Mac, Mathilda, Piper, ROD <3 <3 <3


----------



## behonourable

Pompom! She's such a cute lil duck.

I'll be honest though, I have a bunch of T6 villagers in my town at the moment and I'm not surprised they're so low in terms of popularity.


----------



## SamWow123

Rooney and Boomer. Also Benedict is starting to grow on me


----------



## tweety21

Celia in the tier 6!? My little poor cute eagle... she's soo sweet and lovely!
And also I love Agnes and Hugh!


----------



## Haydenv019

Avery. He was one of my original villagers 4 years ago. I feel bad for resetting (Yes, he's been in my town for 4 years, still hadnt left)
But, I guess we all have to move on.
Currently planning to make a all-wolf village, they're so adorable!


----------



## noxephi

Probably Walt and Avery. Walt is in my town right now, and Avery is one of my dreamies. their designs are really underappreciated.


----------



## 50m4ra

Sssssssssssss soleil!i wont say anymore bc i have a LOT of fav vills in 6


----------



## gldawn

Ozzie, Alfonso and Winnie, who used to live in my towns.


----------



## 5cm/s

definitely dizzy! he's so cute i don't get why people aren't noticing his charms :')


----------



## Becca617

Mathilda! I love that snooty kangaroo. I really want her in my town but I'm unsure if she's in my past villager void.


----------



## pft7

I understand that Tier Six is just a list of the rest so there's no wonder it is so big but so many major surprises, (which shouldn't really be surprises as before,) but I suppose I have a tendency to like any villager that has stayed for any length of time. So ones I like? Baabara, Benedict, Big Top, Bree, Cyrsno, Deena, Gaston, Joey, Kody, Mac, Midge, Mott, PomPom, Winnie. Ones I really like? Simon, Wart Jr, Frobert. My two all time faovurite villagers I'm never sure which I like best? Boone and Rocco.


----------



## cornimer

Since when is there a tier 6
My favourite from this list is Frobert! He's one of my favourite villagers ever and I'm surprised he is this low.


----------



## pft7

VanessaMay18 said:


> Since when is there a tier 6
> My favourite from this list is Frobert! He's one of my favourite villagers ever and I'm surprised he is this low.



Yes, I remember having Frobert, Wart Jr. and Jeremiah concurrently in Wild World. Frogs seem criminally underrated around here.


----------



## Snooty

Violet. I was a little apprehensive to her at first, but she's always been really kind and sweet to me and is now one of my favorite snooties. Her appearance has also grown on me, at first I was like "whoa she's ugly" but now I'm like "oh, I kind of like the way she looks." (Excuse the bad description of my internal thoughts). But I have a lot of villagers I like in tier 6. Bangle is a special mention; she was my best friend in my first town and the first villager to give me their picture.


----------



## Lunariati

Snooty said:


> Violet. I was a little apprehensive to her at first, but she's always been really kind and sweet to me and is now one of my favorite snooties. Her appearance has also grown on me, at first I was like "whoa she's ugly" but now I'm like "oh, I kind of like the way she looks." (Excuse the bad description of my internal thoughts). But I have a lot of villagers I like in tier 6. Bangle is a special mention; she was my best friend in my first town and the first villager to give me their picture.



yes, another violet lover!! i feel the exact same way - at first i didn't like her, she was one of my starters and i was looking forward to her moving day. but, i've totally changed my mind and i think i might just keep her permanently! i love her snooty personality, and i love how she's a gorilla with lipstick. something about it is really funny and awesome

my favorite tier 6 villager is a tie between three villagers! flo, egbert, and of course, violet. i consider flo to be my number one favorite villager, but egbert and violet have different qualities that i really love too.


----------



## Lozzybear

I have a ton of favorites from tier 6 so it'd be hard to choose just one, but I've recently bonded with Peaches so I'll say her.


----------



## BlueCicada

For me it?s hard to say, but I totally want/like Mott, Alfonso, Henry, Midge, Rowan, Sly and Walt, it?s just so hard to say more because I love most of them!


----------



## ---

i like benjamin cus he looks worried all the time. plus his japanese name is hachi which reminds me of another blond dog i know named the same thing and who's really sweet and adorable af.


----------



## queertactics

listen i LOVE the tier six villagers ok, lionel is my FAVORITE and i love rasher and antonio and benjamin too 

like?? i know the tiers are for gauging how much you can sell villagers for but sometimes i think it's so sad that they're ranked. like ok yeah some of them are ugly but they're?? so good??? how can you not love these little animals in your town. watering flowers. writing you letters. ((unless of course they plant their house in an inconvenient spot. then they're on the hit list for sure.))


----------



## goro

boots, i actually put in his amiibo card today and he's moving in tomorrow...


----------



## bryantastic

My absolute favorite is Agnes! I don't know why people don't like her and the other uchis.


----------



## hollowbunnie

WHAT IS CALLY DOING ON THE BOTTOM ????? I have many posts about her on tumblr and she is VERY popular. I don't understand. 
She's ADORABLE!!! O____O


----------



## OhDeerieMe

Penelope! What are you doing down there??

Penelope is so adorable. She doesn't look quite as cute in her picture, but in-game she is just the cutest! I honestly believe her to be the cutest villager in the whole game!


----------



## SleepyAvocado

My boy Rizzo! P underrated imo

edit: slightly off-topic but why is Francine tier one lol she irritated the heck out of me I was so happy when she left


----------



## vestas

Celia. She's a cockatiel-looking eagle and has the best female personality imo. Elise is cute as well, I don't get why these two are considered tier 6 villagers.


----------



## VampireDoll

Grizzly; he may not be visually impressive per se but he's far from ugly and I love his grumpy face, cranky exterior, but sweetheart personality underneath.


----------



## Nightstar

Bangle! I'm surprised she's so low, to be honest.


----------



## NotJesse

Velma! I don't know if she's supposed to or not, but she looks a lot like Velma from Scooby Doo and that's why I love her so much.


----------



## Noir

Rasher was one of my first grumps that I ever had. I love him. <3... However, I wish Pironkon was fully a villager in New Leaf, especially as a grump. I definitely would have him straight up my favorite!


----------



## Catsinabucket

Olive, Pate, Anchovy, Twiggy and Alli are all tier 6?! MY BABIES ;n;

I really dislike the tier system


----------



## deSPIRIA

queenie


----------



## Mash

I love winnie, the horse.  I can't believe he's on the bottom of the list, he's adorable.  He's also very sweet... too bad he moved from my town. ;-;


----------



## MayorMissy

Penelope!

I wonder why she's at tier 6! she's soo cute!


----------



## ashlif

Dizzy and Ed are some of the tier 6 villagers I like. There is some others, but I can't list all of them


----------



## Pumpkin Rosie

There are a bunch of tier 6 villagers I like and I'm kinda surprised about some villagers which are in 
that tier, because I thought they would be a little bit more popular but oh well...To name some of 
my favorites: Claude, Buzz, Bitty, Hans, Big Top, Hippeux, Keaton, Naomi and Charlise.


----------



## blindPersecutor

Victoria is quite cute, and I have a soft spot for Queenie from being in my first ever village in AC: PG! I'm surprised Rory is tier 6  His house is cute and he's really nice


----------



## oath2order

I don't believe in tiers.


----------



## Arjh

oath2order said:


> I don't believe in tiers.



Neither do I!

I personally think the whole tier system is wrong and not a true reflection. Sure it's probably right for some people's choices but as we've seen it's not for others.
I don't care where my villagers lie in these so called tiers, at the end of the day they're my villagers in my town and that doesn't affect anyone else.
The tiers to me are just a popularity thing designed to make those who don't have an all higher tier village feel bad.


----------



## Warrior

Drift, Gigi and my boy Wart Jr.

Wart Jr. been my pal since 2006


----------



## King Dorado

Rizzo!  he's my favorite villager in my town (at times).  pretty sure he's the only ninja in the game i think isnt he?

Also, Tank, another villager of mine.  I'm kinda surprised more of my favorites aren't considered tier 6 to be honest.  (also, looked like a lot of the elephants on that list for some reason....)


----------



## Alyx

My favorites from Tier 6 are Cobb & Soleil! I have Cobb in my town right now, his house is surrounded by dead trees & black flowers, and a sign that points to his house and says "ZOMBIE PIG HOUSE".


----------



## Sloom

Flo was one of my first villagers so she has a special place in my heart. I can understand her being in tier 6 though, she's a bit boring.

I also love Margie, I was surprised she's in tier 6. She was in the movie wasn't she? I love all elephants to be honest, they have such a cute design.


----------



## Ackee

baabara


----------



## Espurr

I have fond memories of Freckles from my first town.

I remember accidentally allowing her to leave and I tortured her past the point of me not getting her picture in a vain attempt to keep her from going.


----------



## Alienfish

Antonio, Baabara, Cousteau, Jambette, Mott...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Arjh said:


> Neither do I!
> 
> I personally think the whole tier system is wrong and not a true reflection. Sure it's probably right for some people's choices but as we've seen it's not for others.
> I don't care where my villagers lie in these so called tiers, at the end of the day they're my villagers in my town and that doesn't affect anyone else.
> The tiers to me are just a popularity thing designed to make those who don't have an all higher tier village feel bad.



Yeah I agree but since they asked...  I think it's too much personal preferences to make tiers since each have their own faves to be honest, and it only drives the prices insane.


----------



## Hanzoisbae

1. Ed all the way


----------



## spacekidyumi

tutu!! i can't believe she's tier 6 : (


----------



## Huseyin

Kitty


----------



## Jeannine

I love Cesar (in part due to Madame Wario's play-through this summer )

Leonardo is also a favourite, he's been in my first town since launch in 2013 <3


----------



## Soigne

Eunice is my favorite tier 6.


----------



## Paxx

Walt, Rory, and Avery, which i had in my towns before. c:


----------



## Cascade

Henry and Walt are my favorites.


----------



## bighill

Kody for sure


----------



## spicedb

I have Broffina, Gaston and Winnie in my NL town. I love them all but I am biased towards Gaston. There's a certain gap charm about an old cranky rabbit who likes lots of milk and sugar in his coffee.


----------



## mitfy

Avery! He's been in my town since the beginning. Also Broccolo, he just moved into my town recently and I invited him both because I needed a lazy villager and I thought the name was funny. Olaf's in my town too, he looks snazzy but I don't talk to him much. Used to have Penelope in my town. 
Timbra's in my town, too! Why are so many in tier six lmao.


----------



## PaperCat

Pippy.


----------



## QoQ

O man... Between Puck, Walt, Drift and Astrid, probably Astrid!


----------



## Whisboi

Eunice! She's such a lovely sheep  Olive, Pango, and Walt are great too!


----------



## Jhin

It would have to be Rasher for me. I can't really explain why, but if I had to try and say why I would probably have to say that his kind of scary, rugged look is interesting to me - reminds me of an old grandpa who's tough but a real sweetheart once you get to know him.

Plus he was one of the starters in one of my first towns and stood out to me after I reset, so he has that sentimental value :']


----------



## ShafferFamily5

Celia! She's actually one of my dreamies!
I seem to like quite a lot of the less popular villagers...not by any real intention to aim for less popular ones...I just like them. xD


----------



## Halloqueen

I like quite a few Tier 6 villagers, such as:

Boomer
Chops
Cobb
Hans
Keaton
Knox
Lionel
Mott
Rasher
Sprocket
Walt

Those are just the ones whose names I can put a picture to without looking them up, as I haven't played in a few months.

As for which of those is my favorite, it's a tough call, but it's probably a toss-up between Cobb, Rasher, and Sprocket. Cobb because his green skin and yellow eyes make him look like a zombie pig and because his house has a mad scientist theme, Rasher because of his scars and ridiculous grin, and Sprocket because I like robotic villagers and wish we had more of them, and because I hope to acquire him someday so that he can be Ribbot's next door neighbor. If I absolutely had to choose, probably Cobb because he fits so well in my main town.


----------



## Garrett

Could it be, could it be..

Could it be, could it be...

Could it possibly be Benjamin!


----------



## davidlblack

Stinky is a VERY cool character, as is Grizzly. 

Unfortunately we have to all like the same 20-30 characters....

thats why visiting towns isnt as fun anymore lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

and yeah i'm aware that i have marshal and rosie and HAD molly/whitney, but molly was a starter in both my old town and current one (WHY DID YOU LEAAAAVE!) whitney and marshal were random move ins i think? and rosie was a card i had from AC:amiibo fest. (i needed a peppy character for a balance of personalities in the town)


----------



## Toot

Wtf... Gaston is bottom tier now? He used to be juggling tier 1 and 2. Lol

Well Gaston was my dreamie (that I never got) back on the gamecube version way back when.


----------



## LunarMako

Cally and Iggly. They are both dreamies of mine.I had Cally once, but lost her. She will be mine again one day. Aurora used to be my dreamie. I lost her too. She is now replaced with Iggly. Iggly is so cute!


----------



## Stalfos

Gaston, Moose, Rasher, Rory and Rowan.


----------



## PunchyTheCat

I like Soliel and Briffina, almost made them dreamies at one point.


----------



## Suzuki

Croque, Gabi and Axel~


----------



## jenikinz

Bangle and Gaston, they were two of my favorites actually!


----------



## CD_Alyn

Piper and Avery (I have no Idea why they're so unpopular)


----------



## Sweetened Poison

Midge <3 she always looks so concerned haha
(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ ​


----------



## WynterFrost

Wow I can't believe how many of my favourites are in the bottom! I couldn't pick just one so:

Benjamin
Naomi
Henry
Graham
Gaston
Benadict


----------



## John Wick

Going by the list, all of that group are awesome IMO, like the Kangaroos. Why on EARTH are they all at the bottom?


----------



## cornimer

VanessaMay18 said:


> Since when is there a tier 6
> My favourite from this list is Frobert! He's one of my favourite villagers ever and I'm surprised he is this low.



I just learned Tad is tier 6????
What an outrage????? Well obviously he is my favourite tier 6 then


----------



## Tinkalila

Diva, for sure. I had her when I started the game 4 years ago and I've kept her ever since!


----------



## SmokeyScout

Benjamin is my favorite Tier 6 villager. It makes me super sad that he's that low, I adore him. He's my favorite dog villager next to Bones. ;;


----------



## Cascade

Walt is my favorite tier 6.


----------



## windloft

Oh boy, I have a couple of tier 6 faves... even if they're the bottom of the barrel for some, they're tier 1s in my heart.

Alfonso is totally my number 1# favorite, mostly due to his appearance in the AC movie and for the fact he was the first villager I got in my original AC game.

Besides him... well..

Beardo
Cousteau
Diva
and Gigi!


----------



## dawnofvayle

Bangle, Margie and Queenie.

Bangle especially I don't get - she's a tiger with great colours and a really cute house. She was one of my Elfwood starter villagers (one of the few I liked - I had so many terrible villagers in that town at first, ha). I've got her dressed in the Kappa costume shirt and she looks really cute in it, too.


----------



## ShinyFinderNoah

Monty the Cranky monkey. He was one of the starting villagers in my ACNL town and he was really funny and awesome. Right now he's the animal that gave me their picture the most (3 times). The only sad part is he's moving on the 28th and I'm pretty sad about that. I sat there for 10 minutes contemplating if I should let him go or not but I ultimately let him go


----------



## Magicat

Bud is my absolute favorite tier 6, and is actually one of my dream villagers too. I have Lionel and Miranda as residents in my town as well, and they're definitely some of my favorite villagers!


----------



## Ackee

baabara! i love her sm..


----------



## Balverine

Avery ; 3;


----------



## goldeneye2001

Kitty, peaches and bree. How aren?t they higher lmao


----------



## Quackerz

Cousteau and Gaston. I'm shocked that some of these villagers are tier 6...


----------



## Sherbet

eunice, margie, & ozzie! i didn't expect them to be tier 6 though


----------



## Marte

Bangle, my gurl


----------



## Loubelle

Pate


----------



## leohyrule

I like Walt. I can't believe he's tier 6. I'm looking at the old list though. I also kinda like Vic who's in my town now, but I guess he's not that unique.


----------



## John Wick

leohyrule said:


> I like Walt. I can't believe he's tier 6. I'm looking at the old list though. I also kinda like Vic who's in my town now, but I guess he's not that unique.



I have Rooney in my town. 
I can't believe the hate people have for Kangaroos. 

One of the best designs in the game, IMO.


----------



## MishMeesh

Is Bangle still lowest tier? She's always been absolutely adorable to me.
I'm also surprised to see Eunice, Timbra, Baabara and any other sheep in tier 6, all the sheep villagers are really cute, they're such a great character design. Eunice left my town during my absence and I'm kinda sad I didn't time travel to save her.
Nate is also super cuddly and I love his house.


----------



## thisistian

Tutu - I'm really surprised that she's in Tier 6. Who doesn't love the fluffy, adorable polar bear? <3


----------



## John Wick

thisistian said:


> Tutu - I'm really surprised that she's in Tier 6. Who doesn't love the fluffy, adorable polar bear? <3



Those popularity charts are someone elses opinion, and not fact. 

Absurd.


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Soliel I guess.


----------



## Cheren

Baabara and Velma.


----------



## Hat'

I'd say Celia and Naomi.


----------



## AndroGhostX

I have a lot of Tier 6's in my town based on my liking for them but Joey has always been my favorite since WW.


----------



## Gashlycrumb

RADDLE my precious little frog child. I don't know why he's not one of the more popular "creepy" villagers like Lucky or Coco, he's the perfect mad doctor if you have a spooky town /and/ he's adorable and unique-looking.

Speaking of mad doctors, I have a soft spot for Cobb as well. He's like Dr. Frankenstein(and possibly the Creature)! I think he may end up being my next villager, I need a jock for some pwps...


----------



## CaptainCrunch

Tutu, Alli, Baabara, Paula, Pom pom, there are so many to love ><;


----------



## Minto

Pate, Iggly, Ricky, Cally, and Pango. I'm surprised Pate is so low tbh


----------



## Mayor Kera

Olive.


----------



## simfan96

Kitty is definitely my favorite, she's awesome!

I remember writing her a very affectionate letter in my Gamecube game when I was a kid.. I didn't know how to spell certain words very well so I wrote her a letter that I thought had the Greeting line "Sweet Kitty,", instead I put "Sweat Kitty,".

She moved out the next day.


----------



## pique

My favorite all timers are JEREMIAH, Coco, Wolfgang, and Butch. Some of my favorite low buddies are Peck, DOC, and Mathilda.


----------



## Lemonsky

Anabelle, Boots and Charlise!


----------



## Neorago

Knox, Rodeo, Anchovy, Barold and Peewee!


----------



## deuces

Rooney and Paula forever


----------



## namiieco

i love midge with all my heart no idea how shes teir 6


----------



## stormcloud

hazel is my wifu


----------



## teanopi

Anabelle, Tammi, and Raddle. _Definitely Raddle._ My favorite Animal Crossing villager of all time is at the bottom popularity tier haha


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

!! Wendy and Amelia,, I love them so much !!


----------



## L0g1c

I like Jay and Benedict. And Coach was the absolute first villager to befriend me in NL so...


----------



## BabyDaisy!!!

Victoria's cute. Whats with all the hate? (The New Leaf proportions do admittedly take away from that)
And Astrid, who as a Kangaroo deserves more love


----------



## betta

my top favorites are:
Baabara, Buzz (HOW IS HE 6 TIER?? HES COOL LOOKING LOL), Frank, Leopold, Phil, Timbra

I'm honestly surprised that some of these are tier 6 lmao but hey its all good


----------



## tinycomet

I love Barold to be honest. 

I know a lot of people he's creepy and whatever else, but he'll always be the detective bear of Orion and Nan's partner in crime.


----------



## Togekid

Olive.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor Kera said:


> Olive.



omg i never saw your post but i literally wrote exactly the same thing


----------



## Quaint

Why is Keaton in tier 6??? He's awesome!


----------



## Apriiil

I must be honest, I don't understand the tiers at all. BUT if I had to choose.... Carrie! She's such a cute momma... I feel like I get two villagers instead of one!


----------



## piercedhorizon

Phil is best!


----------



## ILikeFroakies

Cousteau


----------



## jvgsjeff

Big Top is my favorite from that list. I'm actually surprised he's considered tier-6; I always thought he was more popular than that.

Egbert is my runner-up, but I also like Boots, Kody, Antonio, Gaston, Victoria, Benedict, and Rowan.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

I don't understand the tiers at all tbh. The animals y'all like is questionable. I love Pippy. Why is Lyman tier 5?



Quaint said:


> Why is Keaton in tier 6??? He's awesome!



I agree. He's the coolest, most charming eagle. He just gives me whatever I want, and when I can't do what he wants he's still pleasant to me about it.


----------



## Magpiecrossing

Definitely Claudia


----------



## calamitybot

I didn't know Kitty and Diva were tier six! I have a soft spot in my heart for snooty girls. I also like Boomer because he reminds me of my friend, who has a cat named Boomer and loves penguins, and I also like Leopold a bit because of his green hair.
I just examined the list more and HOW is CHARLISE tier 6???? Yall have no taste... I can't believe my girl's been done so dirty. I am SHOCKED and DISAPPOINTED.


----------



## Chizuru

Midge and Twiggy ;;


----------



## Aderyn

Cyrano because we share a birthday x


----------



## Croconaw

Mac the dog is my favorite! I love Mac!!


----------



## TiredStudent

Walt, he was one if the first villager that I had that I didn't hate for some reason


----------



## Keepitcosmic

i?m a lil biased since i love cows and the color pink but my girl norma does not belong on the bottom tier


----------



## f l a s h

Sprocket


----------



## chet_manley

Oh man...I just read the source list and learned that all of my townsfolk apparently suck.

Sorry Hamlet (T4), Apple (T4), and Gala (T5). You live in a town with Anabelle, Tex, Rowan, Lionel, Peewee, Kitt and god-damned Rowan.


----------



## MayorQuinn

In no specific order, here are my faves:

Velma
Ren?e
Axel
Boone
Curly
Penelope


----------



## mertle

nate ofc, why doesn't he get much love omg


----------



## thatsokayy

uh reading about the tiers now.. how is keaton in tier 6?? he's so sweet as a smug villager and he looks like franky from one piece lol. he'll always be a favorite, no matter what tier he's on :')


----------



## Tri

Bud has one of my favorite designs period, he actually works with NL's broham version of Jock lol. I'm suprised he's bottom tier. Also suprised about starry kangaroo.

I love Pate, Winnie and Patty too but can admit it's mostly nostalgia. Patty is the cutest cow design.


----------



## Rayann

I've had quite a few villagers on that list, wow 
anyway, my favorites are probably Celia, Winnie, and Miranda!


----------



## LunaRover

I'd have to go with Flo, although tier lists seem somewhat silly to me.


----------



## Seastar

These are the ones I know I like on the tier 6 list just by recognizing their name. I don't want to Google every single name just to see if I like them.

Alfonso
Anchovy
Celia (I'm curious how this one got on the bottom list)
Cyrano
Dora
Eunice
Miranda
Pate
Peggy (After having her move in 3 times, 2 of those being in City Folk, I've ended up liking her.)
Phil
Velma


----------



## arturia

GABI!!!!!!!!!!!!!! she.

also vic and phil. very surprised phil and frobert are so low tbh


----------

